# Script Itunes : Téléchargement de musique automatique à part



## gluzy (1 Août 2010)

Bonjours tout le monde !!!!!

J'ai un site qui s'appelle Hiphopearly, c'est un site qui donne accès aux nouveau sons qui sortent, classé par jour.

J'aimerais trouver un script iTunes qui va télécharger automatiquement les musiques du sites tout les jours et qui les mets automatiquement sur iTunes dans un dossier intelligent.

Et si possible, avec l'aide de quelqu'un créer une application iPhone 

Est ce possible ?

Merci D'avance


----------

